# Pelican Lake in Crow Wing County.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Did real well on this very interesting lake. Good sized Walleye and a ton of slimmers! Later evening and I used a green jighead 1/4 oz with jumbo leech or shinner and a slow troll. 1 to 1.8 mph.

Lake is extreamly spotty. You can go from 60' to 2' in less then 20 latteral feet.


----------

